

Number Theory and Cryptography Distance Learning Course for High School Students - tokenadult
http://blogs.ams.org/matheducation/2015/07/01/number-theory-and-cryptography-a-distance-learning-course-for-high-school-students/

======
mixedmath
Matt Baker (who teaches the course) was my first math professor in college
years ago. In fact, my first class on my first day as a freshman at Georgia
Tech was his class. It contributed to my becoming a mathematician (and even a
number theorist, although not the same field of number theory). In that, I'm
happy.

But I wonder whether or not his charisma carries through whatever formats in
which he interacts with the students. It seems like some of that would be
lost. I've never seen a professor teach both in person and through some sort
of distance learning before.

